# Sylvia's scarf/instructions



## Eugenia Poulos (Feb 3, 2012)

Materials :recycle sweater
Needles : # 6
Gauge :don't matter
Stitches used :K,P,K2 tog,yfwd
Pattern:for the two ends :
Cast 15 ST

Row 1:Sl 1 , 1k4 *yfwd,k2tog *x4 times yfwd .k2 (16 St)
Row 2 : and every other ,k
Row 3 :sl1, k5 *yfwd,k2tog *x4 times yfwd, k2 (17 st)
Row 5 :sl 1, k6 *yfwd,k 2tog*x4 times ,yfwd ,k2 (18 st )
Row 7 :sl 1,k7 *yfwd,k2tog*x4 times yfwd k2 ( 19 st)
Row 9 :sl 1 k5 ,k2 tog *yfwd ,k2 tog* x5 times k1(18 st)
row 11 :sl1 k2tog *yfrd,k2tog*x 5 times k1 (16 st )
row 15 :sl 1 k2 k2tog *yfwd k2tog *x 5 times k1 ( 15 st )

Body :multiple of 12 + 2
Row 1 :ws k2 *yfwd k2 tog *x 5 times k2
Row 2 :and every other k
Row 3:k3 *yfwd k2tog *x4 times k1 .k2
Row 5:k4 *yfwd k2 tog *x3 times k2 k2
Row 7:k5 *yfwd k 2tog*x 2 times k3 k2
Row 9:k6 *yfwd k2togk4 k2
Row :k
Row 11: k
Row 12 :k
Row 13 : as 9
Row 15 : as 7
Row 17:as 5
Row 19:as 3
Row 21:as 1

Notes:
PM between each Repeat
If I do it again I will take one repeat out and add borders if you can see my salvages are not the same
Make two lace ends ( I made 3 repeats)
Pick up 50 st and work with the pattern
graft the other side of the lace
Eugenia


----------



## tpmcgoo2 (Mar 7, 2011)

beautiful scarf and thanks for the instructions too. I bet we
ll be seeing more of these in the coming weeks with others making it and posting. thanks again!


----------



## Adoreen (Oct 29, 2011)

very pretty scarf. Thanks for the pattern


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Thanks for taking the time to write this up and post it; as I said, its very pretty. My friend will love it !


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

Your scarf is very lovely! What yarn weight did you use? DK? Thank you for typing this out for all of us!


----------



## heffernb (May 30, 2011)

Thanks so much for the pattern. This looks like it will be great "go to" pattern for left over yarn when knitting for charity. Will probably make one for myself too. Pretty.


----------



## jjka (Apr 14, 2011)

Thank you very much for writing out the pattern for us. I can not wait to get started!!


----------



## AmyKnits (Aug 20, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting this pattern. I saw your scarf the other day and admired it. Now I can knit one...hopefully half as nice as yours! Thank You!


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Quick question- P M between each repeat means what?


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

place marker


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

mwobith said:


> place marker


  :thumbup: DUHHHHHHH DeeDee !


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Since the edge is in garter stitch, if you slip the first stitch of each row, it will make your edge very neat and even. I love your pattern--thanks for posting!!


----------



## mwobith (Nov 29, 2011)

Great suggestion! Thanks!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

That is SO nicely done! Thanks for the pattern!


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

on the pattern, Row 1 you say Sl 1 1k4. what is 1k4? is that a typo?


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

tamarque said:


> on the pattern, Row 1 you say Sl 1 1k4. what is 1k4? is that a typo?


I would guess its just K4, looking at the rest of the rows
Good Luck


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Thank you for sharing, its a very nice scarf.


----------



## 29426 (Jul 26, 2011)

This is very pretty. Thank you.


----------



## alexis kuppersmith (Apr 7, 2011)

beautiful scarf


----------



## Uyvonne (Dec 18, 2011)

Beautiful scarf and good job with directions.


----------



## phyllis L (Oct 8, 2011)

The scarf is beautiful--but since I am a novice knitter, I do not understand what 1 K 4 means i n row 1--please help

















k4 means on row i


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Is yfwd the same as A YO?


----------



## phyllis L (Oct 8, 2011)

yes


----------



## ruth Roxanne (Mar 18, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## ptober (Mar 24, 2011)

It is nice to see what can be made from recycled yarn!


----------



## phyllis L (Oct 8, 2011)

thank you==but I am still trying to understand the directions given to knit the scarf :


----------

